# GE profile refrigerator condenser fan motor trouble



## David B (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got a GE model PDS22SCRBRSS that has a condenser fan motor that won't operate.  My scenario is exactly the same as the one that posted on    7-1-2008.  This too is a dc fan motor.  I originally replaced just the fan motor, but the new motor did not work.  After reading the post fron 7-1, I ordered a replacement main board and a new fan motor.  I have not been able to operate any of these fan motors with an independent 12 volt power source.  I installed the new motor and board today, but the motor still does not work.  I have 13 volt dc down to the plug connector.  I have even gone so far as to pull apart the plug to confirm that I am getting a good connection.  Any suggestions?


----------



## David B (Nov 4, 2008)

Today, The factory authorized GE technician came out to repair this fan motor issue.  He checked voltage at the motor plug, found 13 vdc.  He pulled a replacement motor off his truck, plugged it in and it worked.  He said we did all of the right things and had no expalnation for why his motor worked while our motor did not.  He did say that this is a variable speed motor, and that the control board sends out a sender voltage that enables the opertion of the motor.  He said that it is difficult to operate these motors by applying a field supplied voltage source to the motor, it must come from the control board.  He also stated that a failure of the board will not fail the motor, but that a motor failure can take out the control board.  If the control board has failed, that you may still see 13vdc supplied to the motor plug, but if the board is in fact defective, that when you plug in the motor that the volatge will disappear or be substantially lowered.  This was never the case for this situation, even with the motor plugged in, we had 13vdc available.  It appears that the motors that were sent to us from GE parts were themselves, in fact, defective.  Hope that this helps anyone else that may run across a similiar problem with this GE refrigerator.


----------



## Square Eye (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you for the follow-up! Very informative


----------

